# New Kobo 'Aura'



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

A report about the new Kobo e-reader on the BBC today.

And an interesting point about the fall in sales of dedicated e-readers in the face of tablets.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23854590


----------



## B. Justin Shier (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm probably going to buy one. I've been happy with my Kobo Mini, and my B&N library needs a new home. I wish everyone wasn't phasing out page turn buttons, though...

B.


----------



## @Suzanna (Mar 14, 2011)

I have the Kobo Aura HD so won't be buying this one. I'm a little sad about that - it will be the first Kobo model I haven't bought. It looks awesome, though.

(And in case people didn't know ... their Arc line of tablets are certified with the Google Play store. No need to liberate them. I have last year's model and love it - use it every day. That's what I read my Kindle books on.  )


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a few devices, but the Kobo Glo is my preferred device for actually reading books (vs. testing my own books).
I love that the OS is Linux which I can update and disconnect from the Kobo ecosphere.
At first I missed the physical forward, back, menu and home buttons, but it turned out it was just a question of getting used to the touch screen for these functions.
And, of course, you can add an SD card for extra memory. Adding extra fonts is a breeze…

Not that I'm a fan boy or something.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I love my Kobo Glo as well. It's a lovely and very practical device.

I'm not planning to buy a new reader, but I'll still be interested in what these new models do.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

It's not enough of an upgrade over the Kobo Glo for me to buy it. Nor do I care for that price! If they had produced a front lit Kobo Mini, I'd have pre-ordered instantly.

So for me, no new Kobo, no new Sony....still waiting to see what Amazon and Nook will come out with next.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

I think I've changed my mind. I may order the Aura before Christmas. I like that it is is smaller and lighter. I am not impressed with the "new" paperwhite.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I think I would like the Aura HD judging from the specs I have seen. However if it won't read kindle books then there is no point to getting one. I do have the mini but don't use it. Just use the kobo app on my other devices. I find their books to be higher than what I would prefer.


----------

